# Jockey14



## DA SWO (Mar 14, 2012)

We Shall Never Forget.....
"On this day in 1994, Jockey 14, an AC-130H gunship was lost due to an in-flight explosion and ditching off the coast of Kenya while supporting Operation Support Hope, the relief effort in Rwanda, Africa. Eight of 14 crew members were killed."

I was stationed at Bragg when this happened.  One crew member was lost at sea (he bailed out) and it was believed that he wasn't able to release the chute when he hit the water.  Faulty gear killed him

There were a few lessons learned, so the loss was not in vain.  Sad, none the less.

RIP Brothers.


----------



## AWP (Mar 14, 2012)

"Blood rules." 

Blue Skies.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 14, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## RAGE275 (Mar 14, 2012)

Rest easy


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 14, 2012)

Blue skies.


----------



## CDG (Mar 14, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## Nasty (Mar 15, 2012)

I PCS'd from the Squadron (16th SOS) in Nov '93; had a few very good friends on board. RIP Bros.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 15, 2012)

Rest In God's Peace Airman.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 22, 2012)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 22, 2012)

You are not forgotten.

LL


----------



## Muppet (Mar 22, 2012)

Rest in peace.

F.M.


----------

